# Tuning Magne-traction



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Get one of these.*

For tuning the sides: How To Tune / De-Tune Magne-Traction Edges – Lib Tech

Base of the edges should be no different than non-MTX


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Most files will say Magnetraction compatible on them, and I think lib makes one too. Typically any small quick tune file will do.
The great thing about Magna is you don't need to keep them sharp, they will grip snow even when dull.


----------



## bsmith42 (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome, thank you. This is perfect. I'll go snag one of those Mag Tools before I put the board on the bench. Any recommendations on wax for Colorado conditions this time of year? I'm mostly at Copper/WP and I stay away from rails (bad concussion a few years ago). I stick to a lot of natural terrain and occasionally hit the park for jumps/pipe.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

bsmith42 said:


> Awesome, thank you. This is perfect. I'll go snag one of those Mag Tools before I put the board on the bench. Any recommendations on wax for Colorado conditions this time of year? I'm mostly at Copper/WP and I stay away from rails (bad concussion a few years ago). I stick to a lot of natural terrain and occasionally hit the park for jumps/pipe.


Pick wax based on the conditions. I usually use all temp stuff, but will re-wax with cold temp when it hits the -30*C range.


----------



## bsmith42 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cool, I'll just grab some all temp. It rarely gets -30C here, more likely I'll need a warm wax for spring conditions. It can hit like 10-15C here in April with the sun out.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

I have not sharpened my edges in 6 years I think. 
Had to do my daughters beater board we got for her for her to learn on (non-Magne) and thought to myself, "Oh, I remember this - this SUCKS."


----------



## bsmith42 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm still grabbing an edge fine, but I'm noticing the burrs are killing my speed whenever I press on the edge (I know that's what they are SUPPOSED to do, but its basically bringing me to a stop on anything flat-ish). I was so excited to use the board that I probably used it too early in the season and I rode it over some stuff I shouldn't have. No core shots or anything, but the edges are pretty rough. I can feel the extra friction it's causing when I ride. I figured if I gotta fix that I might as well do a full tune.


----------



## bsmith42 (Feb 11, 2014)

And..............I just found all of the other threads about this.

Sorry guys, but thanks for the info none the less.

I wish you all endless dumps of powder :bowdown:


----------

